

Can anyone explain the appeal of 7" tablets? - cal5k

There seems to be an onslaught of "in-between" tablets these days, from the Samsung Galaxy S to RIM's rumoured "BlackPad".<p>What I don't get is the use case. What exactly will the 7" tablet be better at than a 9"? I honestly cannot think of any reason why I would buy one over, say, the iPad.
======
pyrmont
You can hold it in one hand.

------
stonemetal
If you are going to compete with apple on price you have to make something
cheap enough to compete with apple on price. Evidently knocking 2" off screen
size makes it cheap enough.

